# Can someone insert this pic into my sig?



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I just want the pic of Kenny changed to the one in this photo. And if possible a color change, just something brighter. I'd really appreciate it and would pay points or whatever just let me know


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Nevermind I tried and failed, I just can't remember most of the stuff from school.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> Nevermind I tried and failed, I just can't remember most of the stuff from school.


Thanks for trying, can anybody else help me out?


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I can do it when i get home...But that isnt for another 8 hours..


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

burton_o6 said:


> I can do it when i get home...But that isnt for another 8 hours..


Awesome, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Anybody........PLEASE with a big damn Cherry on top:dunno:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I could try doing a whole new one for you, it wouldn't be worth attempting to change the pic outright, it will look terrible


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

xAmRiT said:


> I could try doing a whole new one for you, it wouldn't be worth attempting to change the pic outright, it will look terrible


thanks, would b cool


----------

